# 2 stoneware jars found today



## jskirk (Jan 23, 2011)

I found these at an atique mall today they were only 3.00 each, along with a cool hubley cast iron bank.    The Brown  wax sealer jar has Dallas imprinted on the side, is that where it was made or a pttery company.  The other one is unmarked looks like a lighning type. they both have holes where there were bail clamps, the white one still has a piece of it in one of the holes.   Thanks  for any help    Jay


----------



## jskirk (Jan 23, 2011)

another pick


----------



## madman (Jan 23, 2011)

i dug the one on the left with lid ill post the pix later


----------



## madman (Jan 24, 2011)

jar with lid


----------



## madman (Jan 24, 2011)

lid is black glass


----------



## jskirk (Jan 24, 2011)

I really like that with  the lid , thanks for showing it  I hope I can find one. do you have any idea who made it?   Jay


----------



## madman (Jan 26, 2011)

hey man  sorry i dont know who made it


----------



## madman (Jan 26, 2011)

does any one make repo wire bails???


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice finds Jay,

 Could'ya take a closer upper of the "Dallas" marking, please?

 here's my "madman" jar:











 It has "Pat. Apld. For" on the lid.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 28, 2011)

> does any one make repo wire bails???


 I don't know about repro but it looks like a "The Weir" style bail. Those are very similar to the modern cheese crocks that you can probably still buy, enjoy the cheese and swap the bail over. You'll have to measure first. EBAY


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 28, 2011)

The tan jar is a Sherwood jar, that amber lid shown is the correct one, lid also comes in aqua & black glass, jar does use a Weir type clamp, worth about $20 - 30 complete. Other jar is a wax sealer of some type, probably worth more than the Sherwood, so , so $3 was a steal.


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Just checked my Redbook, Dallas jar is listed (#749), no info on maker, but worth $35-$40, so like I said, well worth the $3.


----------

